# 1988 Case Model 688 Excavator



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Probably the service guy at the dealership won't commit to say anything until they can actually see the machine...I am guessing you have gone in and described the problem. Dealerships anymore tend to be focused on making money...and selling you a few parts isn't making their bottom line.

What I would do, if I were you, is look at the local companies that operate excavators, and see if you can get the owner, or a foreman to tell you who services their machines, or if they can recommend an independent mechanic...to at least tell you what you may be looking at. 

I can assure you that any work you have done to an excavator will not be cheap, and the parts are really high from Case.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

joasis,
Thank you for your reply / suggestions. I have done what you recommended, but haven't connected with a competent mechanic as yet. No choice but to continue searching. One would think up here in MAINE with all the machinery (Heavy Equipment) I see everyday. I could connect with somebody who would extend a hand. These folks are tight. Oh well, every road has it's puddles. Thanks again. By the way you aren't a Duck hunter---- are you? 




joasis said:


> Probably the service guy at the dealership won't commit to say anything until they can actually see the machine...I am guessing you have gone in and described the problem. Dealerships anymore tend to be focused on making money...and selling you a few parts isn't making their bottom line.
> 
> What I would do, if I were you, is look at the local companies that operate excavators, and see if you can get the owner, or a foreman to tell you who services their machines, or if they can recommend an independent mechanic...to at least tell you what you may be looking at.
> 
> I can assure you that any work you have done to an excavator will not be cheap, and the parts are really high from Case.


----------



## heathwithanl (Jan 8, 2011)

*case hydraulic problem*

can you describe in detail the problem u are having i have almost fifteen years in the heavy equipment industry and have fixed a multitude of problems and i have first hand experience with this perticular model of machine hope to hear from you soon heath


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

heathwithanl said:


> can you describe in detail the problem u are having i have almost fifteen years in the heavy equipment industry and have fixed a multitude of problems and i have first hand experience with this perticular model of machine hope to hear from you soon heath





> *02-20-2007*


Ayuh,... I haveta think he's gotten it fixed, sometime in the last 4 Years...


----------



## heathwithanl (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry trouble ridden i didnt see the date although the 688 is a trouble ridden piece most people ive talked to that have or had this piece of eqipment realize this only too late like the hydraulic pump that is no longer existant or the circut board electrical panel that looks like something out of a radioshack raiod kit gone terribly wrong i wiil pay better attention to the date the thread is posted from now on though thanks for pointing it out heath


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> i wiil pay better attention to the date the thread is posted from now on though thanks for pointing it out heath


Ayuh,... No Problem,... It happens to All of Us who answer now, 'n then...


----------



## batutra (Feb 18, 2011)

heathwithanl

helloo, i see u know much about excavators and things like this, can u help me? i want to buy case 688 b and what can u say about this machine?


----------



## Mark Russell (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi heath, I could also do with some advice regarding a Case 688B wheeled unit (with rail conversion).

Mine has an odd issue, if you press the brake, it also engages drive, if you drive, it applies the brakes also.

The turning joint has been re-built but the issue remains.

In addition, when put into high the gears make a graunching noise


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

shikha said:


> The design is basically derived from steam shovels.


Look closely at my avatar,see the steam pressure gauge?


----------



## Nutters (Mar 12, 2021)

heathwithanl said:


> *case hydraulic problem*
> 
> can you describe in detail the problem u are having i have almost fifteen years in the heavy equipment industry and have fixed a multitude of problems and i have first hand experience with this perticular model of machine hope to hear from you soon heath


Hi I have a case 988 that has lost its auto accelerate and won’t release the slew brake I think it’s electrical any help would be appreciated


----------

